# Time to start saving $



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Venison/Bison database in January for Wa raw feeders! I have to start saving my money, tough to do right after Christmas...8 grandkids, 8 Nieces and Nephews under 18, Husband, 3 family gifts, dogs, cats, wrapping, exhausting...............

Also greentripe too...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah!!! I was just thinking that I've gotten "low" on venison hearts. And by "low" I mean I probably only have about 15 or 20 of 'em left!! 

Ania likes all of her food equally (except fish:frusty, but I like the venison hearts the most-est. They really are a thing of beauty. So pretty and pristine! 

Jeezus. What happened to me? Getting all doe eyed over organs... (get it? Doe eyed? ound


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh Richelle I feel your pain...hearts are not organs! hahahaha:frusty:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Oh Richelle I feel your pain...hearts are not organs! hahahaha:frusty:


Nutrition wise, no. But anatomy wise? Yep, they sure are!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm gonna be moving pretty soon and won't have much money eith, so hope to get some free meat. I have a cousin who goes to south texas and hunts those weird antelope - no one in the family much likes them and I've always been too far away (I would eat them myself, i can't stand to see good meat wasted) so hopefully can get alot of meat from him. . Also I know some hunters. Hopefully I can get enough people hunting for me that I can share.

I know one thing, I won't be able to just order up whatever I want from My Pet Carnivore. I also want to get some chickens and Lord help me, slaughter them myself. Maybe some ducks. then again, with all my cousins who dress their own game, surely i can get one to kill poultry for me.

At least with raw food, i know there's a chance i can feed my dogs really cheaply. With dry food, feeding them cheaply meant Ole Roy or Purina.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, I'll give you that...But here on DFC we always say, heart is considered a very rich muscle meat...Lol


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Okay, I'll give you that...But here on DFC we always say, heart is considered a very rich muscle meat...Lol


True dat.eace:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I'm gonna be moving pretty soon and won't have much money eith, so hope to get some free meat. I have a cousin who goes to south texas and hunts those weird antelope - no one in the family much likes them and I've always been too far away (I would eat them myself, i can't stand to see good meat wasted) so hopefully can get alot of meat from him. . Also I know some hunters. Hopefully I can get enough people hunting for me that I can share.
> 
> I know one thing, I won't be able to just order up whatever I want from My Pet Carnivore. I also want to get some chickens and Lord help me, slaughter them myself. Maybe some ducks. then again, with all my cousins who dress their own game, surely i can get one to kill poultry for me.
> 
> At least with raw food, i know there's a chance i can feed my dogs really cheaply. With dry food, feeding them cheaply meant Ole Roy or Purina.


I would love to raise my own rabbits, lamb, goats etc. but slaughtering would be an issue for me too...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about another Niman Ranch database? I think we ordered from them a year or two ago. They offered a ton of stuff, but the delivery went a little haywire.... I really liked their pork, and I want it again! I also want their lamb spleen.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ask the co-op? Debbie would know..


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Has anyone heard anything about another Niman Ranch database? I think we ordered from them a year or two ago. They offered a ton of stuff, but the delivery went a little haywire.... I really liked their pork, and I want it again! I also want their lamb spleen.


 I honestly don't think so, as I had scrolled through the calender awhile ago and saw Niman in there somewhere in the new year but now it is gone....

I think i remember hearing last year that they couldn't do it again because the co. was too unpredictable.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

You can get deer hearts? Oh my.... how much do they want for those little beauties?

Yay green tripe!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

monkeys23 said:


> You can get deer hearts? Oh my.... how much do they want for those little beauties?
> 
> Yay green tripe!


I don't think we're allowed to post pricing in public. Our prices are THAT good. :becky:

I'll PM ya!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Shawndra, you just need to join our co-op then when it's time to order you can just use paypal or check to pay and then one of us can hold it for you... Jon and Natalie have joined and they are from out of state, so that doesn't really matter.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We could possibly set up a group buy...if Jon and I order we can also get enough for the other few raw feeders in our area as well as some down south near Boise. I know there are a few raw feeders down that way. 

I'd love to get some venison hearts.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> I'm gonna be moving pretty soon and won't have much money eith, so hope to get some free meat. I have a cousin who goes to south texas and hunts those weird antelope - no one in the family much likes them and I've always been too far away (I would eat them myself, i can't stand to see good meat wasted) so hopefully can get alot of meat from him. . Also I know some hunters. Hopefully I can get enough people hunting for me that I can share.
> 
> I know one thing, I won't be able to just order up whatever I want from My Pet Carnivore. I also want to get some chickens and Lord help me, slaughter them myself. Maybe some ducks. then again, with all my cousins who dress their own game, surely i can get one to kill poultry for me.
> 
> At least with raw food, i know there's a chance i can feed my dogs really cheaply. With dry food, feeding them cheaply meant Ole Roy or Purina.


Pronghorns?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

anyone ever look into oma's pride? they have a distributor in puyallup and in other areas of washington.....whilst much of their stuff is ground, they also have lamb ribs and breast...and other whole meats....i spoke to them. depending on the time of the year, their animals are either fed grass or pastured hay.

i love venison hearts.....they are my favourite food for the dogs....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Pronghorns?


No, the pronghorns are native and in West Texas - these are some kind of African antelope he hunts down south on some exotic game farm. The meat is a very weird color, kind of purple. And it tastes really funky - much stronger to me than venison or deer. But I bet the dogs would love it. 

When I lived on one particular ranch in West Texas, the owner would bring in folks to hunt the antelope. It was horrible - they never kept the meat. And antelope can't jump fences like deer, so they would just herd them into a corner and bang away. We saved as much meat as we could, but it was just a slaughter and a waste.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> We could possibly set up a group buy...if Jon and I order we can also get enough for the other few raw feeders in our area as well as some down south near Boise. I know there are a few raw feeders down that way.
> 
> I'd love to get some venison hearts.


Yeah, and you could meet up in McCall! That's my OTHER favorite place in ID. You could make a whole weekend of it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

venison database AND niman ranch?

i'm going to go broke.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Indeed, I should join! I definitely can't take a whole case of deer heart, way outta my budget even with the good price. But I'd split one with someone if they wanted to! I do have access to lots of deer/elk meat, just not heart, but its free so uh yeah don't really "need" to order hearts. Mostly just green tripe/trachea mix!

I love McCall too! Its not very far from where I grew up! The pet supply store there is actually an Oma's Pride distributor and is ordering me a case of duck necks.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> venison database AND niman ranch?
> 
> i'm going to go broke.


Re, I honestly don't think there will be a Niman ranch order, unless you know something!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Re, I honestly don't think there will be a Niman ranch order, unless you know something!


only what i see on the calendar....unless no one took it off....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> Indeed, I should join! I definitely can't take a whole case of deer heart, way outta my budget even with the good price. But I'd split one with someone if they wanted to! I do have access to lots of deer/elk meat, just not heart, but its free so uh yeah don't really "need" to order hearts. Mostly just green tripe/trachea mix!
> 
> I love McCall too! Its not very far from where I grew up! The pet supply store there is actually an Oma's Pride distributor and is ordering me a case of duck necks.


when i run out of lamb, we have an oma's pride distributor in my town.....instead of getting a whole lamb, i'll get the ribs and breast meat case.....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> only what i see on the calendar....unless no one took it off....


I don't know where you see? Are you clicking forward to 2012?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I don't know where you see? Are you clicking forward to 2012?


i thought i saw it in january of 2012. that's next month, no?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

magicre said:


> i thought i saw it in january of 2012. that's next month, no?



shoot. never mind. it's january 2011 i was looking at. my bad.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It was there awhile ago, but now it is gone...The co. was unpredictable, I think I heard that we weren't doing another order with them but I could be wrong..


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I just asked on the list, so we'll see what is said about it


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, it looks like they will be doing one but not sure when..When in doubt just ask!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Venison/Bison database in January for Wa raw feeders! I have to start saving my money, tough to do right after Christmas...8 grandkids, 8 Nieces and Nephews under 18, Husband, 3 family gifts, dogs, cats, wrapping, exhausting...............
> 
> Also greentripe too...


Venison/Bison is open NOW!!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know, I was right behind ya putting in my order!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

This all sounds interesting, I wish there was a Canadian co-op


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sigh. i can't order a single thing. i have NO room in my freezer....

the bison rib bones look great. I WANT THEM. but a fifty pound box for my two?

oy.

Lord, help me this one time to pass this order by. I still have bison kidney from the last order.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Re, I saw your post to the co-op...I was going to offer you some freezer space, but I won't condone an addict! LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You GUYS! I just went to Safeway in Bonney Lake and found FRESH turkeys on sale for 69 cents per pound! They were "clearance turkeys". Weren't enhanced or nuthin'! 

Now I'm in the same boat as Re. :sad: And I've got two cases of venison hearts a'comin'.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I got lots of room right now, as you can see from the pictures I posted in Meggels post...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

WAAAAAAAA! :Cry::Cry:
I'd order, but don't know the next time I'll be making the 4 hour trip to Portland!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

luvMyBRT said:


> WAAAAAAAA! :Cry::Cry:
> I'd order, but don't know the next time I'll be making the 4 hour trip to Portland!!!


I betcha someone will store it for you in the Portland area, just ask the group..Everyone is really nice.....Ask the one who has 6 freezers.Lol


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm gonna see if anyone in this neck of the woods wants to put in an order.....this way we will work out a transport chain.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> I'm gonna see if anyone in this neck of the woods wants to put in an order.....this way we will work out a transport chain.....


go look at the database. someone in oregon is ordering.....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Got a nice email yesterday from a co-op friend asking if I wanted some freshly butchered rabbits....YES, not telling cause she's too far away from you guys! LOL


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

We are jealous of your bunnies!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Exciting. I ordered a couple of rabbits, duck necks and ground sheep/lamb, should pick it up on Sunday. The boys have never had any of these proteins before, so didn't order too much. Should be between 6 and 10 pounds of rabbit, 10 pounds of duck necks (which is quite a bit for my guys), and 5 pounds of ground sheep and lamb.

Found a new butcher on the weekend that sells chicken necks, necks&backs, and turkey necks. Ground whole chicken too, but I don't do much ground. Just don't have a choice with the sheep and lamb, barring buying the $$ stuff in supermarkets.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just got my venison, venison hearts and bison liver from the order we placed back in Dec. I had forgotten that I ordered liver, was only expecting 2 cases of meat and got 3..Wow, I have orders starting to come out my you know what! Green tripe and Columbia river split cases, coming soon, Freezers are lookin stocked again!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I still have bison liver from that first order I did. The one where you and I split a case of hearts. 

I got Ania 2 cases of the hearts this time. My how things have changed!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So where do they source the deer and bison parts from? Just curious!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The venison comes from New Zealand, not sure where the bison comes from!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

from which order did liz get bison?

i still have venison and bison kidney from order number one.

these dogs and my over enthusiastic buying....i'm still loaded. 

and i want tripe, but i don't want a whole case.......whine, whine, whine....

and, where the heck is my joint support for malia....poor whiny baby...takes after me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> The venison comes from New Zealand, not sure where the bison comes from!


did you get a lamb?


----------

